# Hoyt RX3 Nock High Tear! Cant get rid of it



## Luke10 (Feb 13, 2018)

Need help! Need help tuning an rx3. Constantly getting nock high in paper bare shaft and fletched same tear..I started with level nocking point and top cam slightly ahead. Then went to bottom cam ahead slightly and nock low maybe 1/16-1/8. Same result. using a limb driven rest Vapour trail pro v timing cord mounted just in front of the top cam.. shooting black eagle rampage cut at 27” carbon to carbon, 50grain insert and 100grain head..limb bolts are both maxed out. ATA is 30-3/4 brace is 6-1/8 poundage is 70.5.. even dropped the poundage to 65# same tear.
Only way it will shoot BULLET holes is 1/4" nock LOW at brace


----------



## Luke10 (Feb 13, 2018)

any tips?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Your PM’s are full. Need to clear out space.


----------



## benchduck (Dec 8, 2012)

Did you figure it out


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

I'd start with dead set even cams. Gone are those days with a slight advanced cam. These stops are a bit stiffer than the older string stops were.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Inbox full again


----------



## azmtnman (Mar 7, 2009)

I had a Helix Ultra #2 cam set at 29” that needed the top cam advanced 1 full twist from cams hitting even to get rid of nock high tear. It shot very well with cams timed like this for me and my shooting form. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azmtnman (Mar 7, 2009)

azmtnman said:


> I had a Helix Ultra #2 cam set at 29” that needed the top cam advanced 1 full twist from cams hitting even to get rid of nock high tear. It shot very well with cams timed like this for me and my shooting form.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I meant to say 1 full untwist on top cam to advance top cam, sorry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

Luke10 said:


> Need help! Need help tuning an rx3. Constantly getting nock high in paper bare shaft and fletched same tear..I started with level nocking point and top cam slightly ahead. Then went to bottom cam ahead slightly and nock low maybe 1/16-1/8. Same result. using a limb driven rest Vapour trail pro v timing cord mounted just in front of the top cam.. shooting black eagle rampage cut at 27” carbon to carbon, 50grain insert and 100grain head..limb bolts are both maxed out. ATA is 30-3/4 brace is 6-1/8 poundage is 70.5.. even dropped the poundage to 65# same tear.
> Only way it will shoot BULLET holes is 1/4" nock LOW at brace


I am having a similar issue. Got rid of the nock right tear but cannot get rid of the nock high tear (Bare Shafts, 15 yards). Did you get you issues resolved?


----------



## Cuahitl (Jan 22, 2020)

Watching


----------



## DKime (Sep 14, 2010)

Have you replaced your strings and cables lately? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arctic hunter (Sep 7, 2004)

Did you get it sorted out? I’m having the same issue with my axius ultra.


----------



## anb5298 (Mar 23, 2020)

cant get rid of it with a rest adjustment?


----------



## arctic hunter (Sep 7, 2004)

anb5298 said:


> cant get rid of it with a rest adjustment?


I can get it close, but the rest is above level. Cam timing is good. Limbs are bottomed out. Weight and axle to axle is good. String is balanced. 

I have come to the conclusion it could be me.....But typically, if I torque or put extra face pressure on the string, the tears are left or right. Not high. And I have tried pulling away from my face and still get the same result. 

Might try to tiller tune and see what that does.


----------



## 17hidalgo (Oct 22, 2015)

i agree


----------



## instinkt_ (Apr 25, 2020)

Did you get the issue resolved with tiller adjustment?


----------



## arctic hunter (Sep 7, 2004)

Ended up being a nock fit issue. Changed nocks and it cleared it up significantly. I figured it out when I went to a lighter spine but different brand of arrow. I got a straight left tear. 

I swapped the nocks, as they were both 204 shafts and boom....bullet hole. 

Hope that helps you.


----------



## harrison_floyd (Mar 14, 2016)

check nock pinch, mine would tune without a nock reference and with only one below but when ishot with a knot above and below it would never tune no matter the gap left, also check timing on rest if its a drop away and accept that if it is a bristle style rest it may not tune out perfectly every time from experience you can take a bow with a drop away and have a bullet hole then put a biscuit on it and no matter what you do there is a slight tear but as long as its inside the fletching pattern you should be ok


----------



## AUBOWHUNTER (Dec 28, 2010)

I have tried everything to get rid of my tear. I have not ckd the timing of my drop rest. Thanks.


----------



## FiveSD (Oct 27, 2017)

Any updates on this?


----------

